# "On the dog line"



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

in the video "on the dog line", Bob uses Bill Nelson Bait.

does anyone know the recipe for it??


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been trying to find it too. All those kansas guys love it.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

he says the recipe is commonly availible but i've been lookin for over a year and haven't fouund it yet.
:beer:


----------



## renny1 (Dec 16, 2006)

www.rktraplineproducts.com

Link above is to Rich Kaspers web site. He sells the solution already made, just add to your meat base. Or buy the bait already prepared. Bob W. gets his bait from Rich. The recipe sells for $50. Better to just buy from Rich. Try it first, then think about the recipe, if you want to fool around with it.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

i didn't see it on the site. do i have to contact him and ask for it??


----------



## renny1 (Dec 16, 2006)

In the left hand column, click on "Lures, baits, Unine." It is all Nelson formula, but you are looking for "RK Predator Plus Bait" or "RK Predator Plus Bait Solution" if you have your own meat base.


----------

